# Looking to obtain residency in the U.S



## omgitsadam (Apr 20, 2011)

I've looked around endlessly for answers to my questions and can't seem to find clear definitive answers. 
So basically ever since I was little I've wanted to live in the U.S, pretty much stems off the fact that you have everything I love over there. Massive gaming companies, all the sports I love and lots of interesting people to meet. My questions are, i'd obviously like to obtain residency but I'm not sure how to go about it. I've read numerous check lists that apply to getting visa's and I don't really apply to any of them. Me and my mother are comming to the U.S at the end of this year for a holiday and during that time I'll be looking for work furiously. I'm only 18 to let you know incase that will have any affect interms of my likeliness to get accepted. 

So firstly, would it be more appropiate to look for jobs online through the U.S and try and find one that way, or to look while over there on holiday?
I noticed there was a visa to work in the U.S specifically for Australians but a requirement was that I was working in a "speciality" occupation, which I don't fit so if I was to find a job over the internet and apply for a visa if that's even possible, not working in a "speciality" job would therefore mean I'm instantly declined?
I know to drink and gamble its 21 in the U.S but is that also the legal age to obtain credit cards and sign leases for housing as well or is that 18 like Australia?
Honestly out of your opinion, me not having a "speciality" in the field of work, what do you think my chances are of obtaining residency in the U.S?

I've never been arrested, no criminal record. Perfect health also, no issues ever in terms of any thing not working as it should, barring broken bones.

Thank-you for your time, Adam.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Start your research by going through the stickies at the beginning of the forum. Finding a job is not the issue - qualifying for a visa is. You will have to work towards your goal - education, job experience will be your keys.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

omgitsadam said:


> My questions are, i'd obviously like to obtain residency but I'm not sure how to go about it.


Get a degree in something useful and a few years of experience in your speciality.

Useful degrees: accountancy, IT, engineering, sciences.
Useless degrees: games design, sports


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

There any many exchange programs in the USA. You will be able to live in the USA and study. Although you'll have to go home unless you secure a job. However, I am no expert on this matter.

If you are looking for work, it might be a struggle getting in. My best advise is to speak with your local immigration lawyer about this.


----------

